# Ottawa



## army

Posted by *"Jason King" <indian_jew@hotmail.com>* on *Thu, 14 Jun 2001 23:06:57 -0500*
Going off the school in September, looking into joining a reserve unit. Just 
wondering if anyone has any inside tips on the units in the area. I‘m not to 
worried about the whole recruiting process just hear it takes a long time 
but more concerned about which unit in Ottawa would be the "best" one to 
partake in. All I can think of off the top of my head in terms of infantry 
in the Governor General‘s Foot Guards and the Cameron Highlanders. I play 
the pips so I‘m leaning towards the highlanders, but for that reason only.
Jason King
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"John Gow" <jgow@home.com>* on *Fri, 15 Jun 2001 00:45:13 -0400*
If you‘re a Piper, you‘ll likely like the Cameron‘s best...a Guard unit‘s
fairly stuffy, but fine men, fine troops, different drill, so to speak, and
no real music...because I agree, the Pipes are the finest instrument
available to the warrior...
Notwithstanding OH THANK YOU BRIAN MULRONEY!! that whatever YOU feel best
with is undoubtably the best way to go...and go for it indeed...
John
----- Original Message -----
From: "Jason King" 
To: 
Sent: Friday, June 15, 2001 12:06 AM
Subject: Ottawa
> Going off the school in September, looking into joining a reserve unit.
Just
> wondering if anyone has any inside tips on the units in the area. I‘m not
to
> worried about the whole recruiting process just hear it takes a long
time
> but more concerned about which unit in Ottawa would be the "best" one to
> partake in. All I can think of off the top of my head in terms of infantry
> in the Governor General‘s Foot Guards and the Cameron Highlanders. I play
> the pips so I‘m leaning towards the highlanders, but for that reason only.
>
> Jason King
> _________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *Juno847627709@aol.com* on *Fri, 15 Jun 2001 07:21:55 EDT*
I believe Captain Harris of the list is with the Cameron Highlanders...
He may be your man.
Also, check out QORQueen‘s Own Rifles of CanadaThey are in Ottawa, are they 
not?
And as you said, the GGFG.
    I‘ve got a friend whose in the initial training processes with the GGFG.
    Apparently there is a decent staff there.Not that I‘d know the 
difference between a good and a bad one, anyway... - 
    Good luck, Jason.
                        Matt
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Todd Harris" <harris@nortelnetworks.com>* on *Fri, 15 Jun 2001 09:12:47 -0400*
This message is in MIME format. Since your mail reader does not understand
this format, some or all of this message may not be legible.
Personal feelings aside - If you want to play the pipes then the Camerons
are the way to go.  The QOR are not in Ottawa.  The only infantry Units are
the Camerons and the Guards.
As for which Unit is better, that depends on what you want to do.  I cam to
Ottawa from another Unit and I found that the Camerons were more like a
casual family, whereas the Guards were more like a business. I‘m not saying
that‘s a bad thing.  I just prefer the family thing.  They are both fine
Regiments and you would do well in either one.  Contact me off the list if
you have specific questions and I‘ll try to answer them. Reaper@cdnarmy.ca
Todd Harris 
-----Original Message-----
From: Juno847627709@aol.com [mailto:Juno847627709@aol.com] 
Sent: Friday, June 15, 2001 07:22
To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
Subject: Re: Ottawa
I believe Captain Harris of the list is with the Cameron Highlanders... He
may be your man. Also, check out QORQueen‘s Own Rifles of CanadaThey are
in Ottawa, are they 
not?
And as you said, the GGFG.
    I‘ve got a friend whose in the initial training processes with the GGFG.
    Apparently there is a decent staff there.Not that I‘d know the 
difference between a good and a bad one, anyway... - 
    Good luck, Jason.
                        Matt
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.
RE: Ottawa
Personal feelings aside - If you want to play the 
pipes then the Camerons are the way to go. The QOR are not in 
Ottawa. The only infantry Units are the Camerons and the 
Guards.
As for which Unit is better, that depends on what you 
want to do. I cam to Ottawa from another Unit and I found that 
the Camerons were more like a casual family, whereas the Guards were 
more like a business. I‘m not saying that‘s a bad thing. I just 
prefer the family thing. They are both fine Regiments and you 
would do well in either one. Contact me off the list if you have 
specific questions and I‘ll try to answer them. 
Reaper@cdnarmy.ca
Todd Harris 
-----Original Message-----
From: Juno847627709@aol.com [mailto:Juno847627709@aol.com] 
Sent: Friday, June 15, 2001 07:22
To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
Subject: Re: Ottawa
I believe Captain Harris of the list is with the 
Cameron Highlanders... He may be your man. Also, check out QORQueen‘s 
Own Rifles of CanadaThey are in Ottawa, are they 
not?
And as you said, the GGFG.
 I‘ve got a friend whose in the 
initial training processes with the GGFG.
 Apparently there is a decent 
staff there.Not that I‘d know the 
difference between a good and a bad one, anyway... 
- 
 Good luck, Jason.
nb
spnb
sp Matt
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE: To remove yourself from this list, send 
a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish 
to
remove, with the line quotunsubscribe 
army-listquot in the
message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"dave" <dave.newcombe@home.com>* on *Fri, 15 Jun 2001 07:21:05 -0700*
QOR‘s are in Toronto
----- Original Message -----
From: 
To: 
Sent: Friday, June 15, 2001 4:21 AM
Subject: Re: Ottawa
> I believe Captain Harris of the list is with the Cameron Highlanders...
> He may be your man.
> Also, check out QORQueen‘s Own Rifles of CanadaThey are in Ottawa, are
they
> not?
> And as you said, the GGFG.
>
>     I‘ve got a friend whose in the initial training processes with the
GGFG.
>     Apparently there is a decent staff there.Not that I‘d know the
> difference between a good and a bad one, anyway... - 
>     Good luck, Jason.
>                         Matt
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Ian  McGregor" <imcgrego@hotmail.com>* on *Thu, 14 Jun 2001 03:27:49 -0400*
Are you only looking for Infantry?  There are also 3 Field Engineer
Squadron, a Med Coy, and a Service Bn located in the area.  I believe there
is also an Arty Bty at Dows Lake.
Ian
----- Original Message -----
From: "Jason King" 
To: 
Sent: Friday, June 15, 2001 12:06 AM
Subject: Ottawa
> Going off the school in September, looking into joining a reserve unit.
Just
> wondering if anyone has any inside tips on the units in the area. I‘m not
to
> worried about the whole recruiting process just hear it takes a long
time
> but more concerned about which unit in Ottawa would be the "best" one to
> partake in. All I can think of off the top of my head in terms of infantry
> in the Governor General‘s Foot Guards and the Cameron Highlanders. I play
> the pips so I‘m leaning towards the highlanders, but for that reason only.
>
> Jason King
> _________________________________________________________________________
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *Derrick Forsythe <Derrick.Forsythe@gov.ab.ca>* on *Fri, 15 Jun 2001 11:25:21 -0600*
There is also a Jimmy Sqn there somewhere and don‘t forget the Boat People
share the Dow‘s Lake Armoury with 30 Fd RCA
> -----Original Message-----
> From:Ian  McGregor [SMTP:imcgrego@hotmail.com]
> Sent:Thursday, June 14, 2001 1:28 AM
> To:army-list@cdnarmy.ca
> Subject:Re: Ottawa
> 
> Are you only looking for Infantry?  There are also 3 Field Engineer
> Squadron, a Med Coy, and a Service Bn located in the area.  I believe
> there
> is also an Arty Bty at Dows Lake.
> 
> Ian
> 
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: "Jason King" 
> To: 
> Sent: Friday, June 15, 2001 12:06 AM
> Subject: Ottawa
> 
> 
> > Going off the school in September, looking into joining a reserve unit.
> Just
> > wondering if anyone has any inside tips on the units in the area. I‘m
> not
> to
> > worried about the whole recruiting process just hear it takes a long
> time
> > but more concerned about which unit in Ottawa would be the "best" one to
> > partake in. All I can think of off the top of my head in terms of
> infantry
> > in the Governor General‘s Foot Guards and the Cameron Highlanders. I
> play
> > the pips so I‘m leaning towards the highlanders, but for that reason
> only.
> >
> > Jason King
> >
> _________________________________________________________________________
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *Greg Hawes <hawes@SEDSystems.ca>* on *Tue, 26 Jun 2001 07:21:14 -0600 (CST)*
Andy,
I rarely peek out from my lurk, but much of what you state 
rings so true that I felt compelled to do so.  Well said... 
well done.
BZ to you.
//gh//
On Mon, 25 Jun 2001 21:10:29 -0600 "William J  
Anderson"  wrote:

> I‘m sure that if you do your homework, nobody has suffered 
> more cuts than the fat cats at Fort Fumbles on the Rideau. 
> Each day there are more empty desks and work is being let 
> out to contracted services. Granted they needed a bit of 
> trimming‘ down but I believe they are getting their 
> share ‘downsizing‘
> 
> The grass is always greener on the other side from where we 
> sit, and it is easy to sling mud at the top. I guess my 
> question would be ... which General‘s position could we 
> cut. Perhaps a few full bulls could also be machetteed. 
> Then we hack away at the Chiefs and Sergeants Major. Sooner 
> or later all that would be left is 14 guys in the riding 
> troop and a few students in the guards with blisters from 
> doing public duties on ‘the hill‘.
> 
> The staff at ‘Clothe the Soldier‘ working hard to ensure 
> our soldiers can get a replacement bra while in-theatre, 
> probably don‘t think they are in an obscure billet. It is 
> just another item of kit that is needed and has to have a 
> spec written for it. Has anyone thought of just how many 
> different sizes of boobs there are in the army.  you jump on me Dave, I‘m not talking about those 60 odd 
> Generals> 
> 
> Actually, there are more happy soldiers in this lean army 
> that we have today than there were in the bloated one of 
> the late ‘60s early ‘70s. Of course there are whiners, as 
> there always will be, but the majority are hard working 
> professionals full of pride and tenacity. If you ask them 
> about ‘kit‘ the common answer is that it really not all 
> that bad. Everyone of us has a wish list when we were 
> serving and I think that will always be part of soldiering.
> 
> There are new problems that we didn‘t have back in the 
> bloated army, such as Post Traumatic Stress, Rotos back to 
> back, and having to have a high tech brain to work most of 
> the gear. Access to information and a press corps ****  bent 
> on a political agenda to make anything look bad for 
> journalistic sensationalism is also new. These are just 
> growing pains that other armies have dealt with in stride 
> and I bet we do as well.
> 
> I don‘t like throwing rocks, mostly because my aim is not 
> that good. I also think it is pointless and 
> counterproductive to bemoan everything that is in 
> authority. I trained with lots of other armies and they all 
> had the highest respect for Canadian soldiers. A Canadian 
> soldier can go anywhere with his kit and hold his head up 
> high amongst foreign peers.
> 
> What really irks me is that he can‘t hold his head high at 
> home in front of journalists and civvies. If the guy behind 
> you treads on your heel enough times your putty will 
> unravel. :
> 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

